# My Paintings



## pbel




----------



## pbel




----------



## pbel




----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> View attachment 21790


Wow! You do glass right! And water! And everything!


----------



## pbel

Here's a 45 minute sketch of Murphy in a Fauve style.


----------



## pbel




----------



## freedombecki

Love that picture, pbel. It reminds me of a cruise we once took around the Caribbean especially near Roatan Island which is north of Honduras.

The sea color is fabulous.


----------



## Connery

pbel said:


> View attachment 21980



The water in this one reminds me of Monet....


----------



## pbel

freedombecki said:


> Love that picture, pbel. It reminds me of a cruise we once took around the Caribbean especially near Roatan Island which is north of Honduras.
> 
> The sea color is fabulous.



Only for you: A painting I did of Roatan beach with a shot from my cruise ship. Enjoy


----------



## Connery

pbel said:


> View attachment 21981
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that picture, pbel. It reminds me of a cruise we once took around the Caribbean especially near Roatan Island which is north of Honduras.
> 
> The sea color is fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only for you: A painting I did of Roatan beach with a shot from my cruise ship. Enjoy
Click to expand...


Thank you...........


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> View attachment 21981
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that picture, pbel. It reminds me of a cruise we once took around the Caribbean especially near Roatan Island which is north of Honduras.
> 
> The sea color is fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only for you: A painting I did of Roatan beach with a shot from my cruise ship. Enjoy
Click to expand...

It's beautiful, pbel. Thanks. Up in the hill part of Roatan there is a bird sanctuary that specializes in tropical birds, and in particular the scarlet macaw. They had 9 or ten of them in cages larger than a 2-car garage. They were so beautiful I thought I was going to faint on the spot. Apparently a lady from the states moved there whose interest was their care and preservation as a specie. She had huge success in such a small space. She had other birds, too, but I just couldn't take my eyes off the scarlet macaws. Any time you had a little extra red paint hanging around that needed to be used up... <silly hint> ... I'd love to see your rendition.


----------



## freedombecki

Connery said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21981
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that picture, pbel. It reminds me of a cruise we once took around the Caribbean especially near Roatan Island which is north of Honduras.
> 
> The sea color is fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only for you: A painting I did of Roatan beach with a shot from my cruise ship. Enjoy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you...........
Click to expand...

Pbel's  water treatments are something, don't you think, Connery? Water is hard for a lot of artists. Pbel makes it looks easy.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Nice.  I used to paint those things that were "Paint by number".  They always looked awful.  Compared to me, you are Picasso.


----------



## freedombecki

Pbel, today I researched and found some birds of Latin America and developed a new thread "Ornithology in Latin America" in the new section on Latin America. There are presently a dozen or more pictures of Scarlet Macaws and a few other pretty Latin American birds. I know when I've done a wallhanging of the Resplendent Quetzal 4 or 5 years ago, it was handy to go online and find pictures of them anytime people went trekking south of the border into Guatemala, Coast Rica, etc. I think an ornithological trip to that part of the world would be pretty much fun, but I haven't updated my passport in a few years, so that would take 6 months. I'm thinking one of these days, I would love to tackle the making of an appliqued macaw, but right now I'm fully engaged in making 100 quilts by Dec. 31 and I'm only on quilt #88 or 89 (lost count). lol

The reason I added so many pictures of the Scarlet Macaw was so that if you decided to paint one, you would know the exact coloration of their species, although you might want to load in "Scarlet Macaw" into your own search engine and print them out. I didn't hardly scratch the surface on looking at the hundreds of photographs there were online in Bing! Sometimes you load a different search engine and come up with a whole lot more. If you sell your work, you will have no problem getting good money for bird portrayals. Ornithologists are well-studied and dedicated people, and nothing is prettier to them (including me) than one of these lovely creatures that literally take my breath away.


----------



## pbel




----------



## freedombecki

The water says it all--great reflection study!


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfiQXZxiK98]Cave Paintings...music by...The eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pbel

eots said:


> Cave Paintings...music by...The eots - YouTube



Thank you so much...I play piano and write clasical and rock music, and loved your rythem and musical creative idea!!!


----------



## pbel




----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


>


That's beautiful, pbel. Seems there is a round barn at the Shelburne Museum in Vermont. Well, it's been a few years since going on a leafpeeper tour of New England. There are so many museums, but that one seemed to cover all the folk art of Americana with dozens of buildings and thousands of exhibits.


----------



## pbel

I painted this for my young children. LOL


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> I painted this for my young children. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Good one!


----------



## pbel

A quick commission acrylic portrait...I love working fast to capture energy...16X20...


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> View attachment 22454A quick commission acrylic portrait...I love working fast to capture energy...16X20...


She's pretty. Kudos!


----------



## pbel

She's pretty. Kudos! 
Your Scarlet Macaw is 1/2 finished!


----------



## skye

Very nice pbel! Thank you for posting!


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> She's pretty. Kudos!
> Your Scarlet Macaw is 1/2 finished!


Can't wait!


----------



## pbel




----------



## freedombecki

He's beautiful!


----------



## pbel

Couldn't believe snow in the woods after Sandy...a quick execution with acrylics...almost watercolor like.


----------



## freedombecki

So magenta. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## pbel

Poor Venice, under water!


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> Poor Venice, under water!
> View attachment 22634








Oh, my pbel, you have traveled and that's an historic piece that just rocks. Kudos.


----------



## pbel

Magical Pisa...


----------



## pbel




----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> View attachment 22747



That's so totally Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing it, pbel! Wow, it takes you out on the water, enjoying the wind and other sailboats, the spray from the surf, and wearing big-brimmed hats for shade. 

Treasure Island, here we come!



<what an _awful_ thing for me to be out of rep for 24 >


----------



## pbel

The Little Tug That Could...


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> View attachment 22773
> 
> The Little Tug That Could...


Never thought of riding a tugboat, but that looks like it'd be fun to take a spin on for a day, guiding a big boat into harbor somewhere.


----------



## pbel

!930's photo interpretation in a Minimalist Style...


----------



## pbel

My favorite Lady, "Bunnyhop, my children's great grandma!" Her summer Cabin in. PA. She was from Brooklyn.

"If you're real nice, She may roll over twice, and do a Hippity Hippity Hop!"


----------



## pbel

36X36   



Becki: do you know where this place is?


----------



## freedombecki

That wouldn't be Roatan, as you leave the ship and enter the town would it?


----------



## pbel

freedombecki said:


> That wouldn't be Roatan, as you leave the ship and enter the town would it?



You would be correct! Main St. Coxen Hole, Roatan...What impressed me was the Coca Cola sign and the reach of American products...


----------



## freedombecki

Coca Cola is kind of everywhere, come to think of it. That's a really nice painting, by the way, pbel. Kudos and keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## pbel

Did this one as a study, After Bliss...


----------



## freedombecki

The lesson produced something that looks so real. There's a lake behind the house here, and it was misty 3 times last week in these odd days between fall and winter. I was wondering how one would make it look real on canvas. You did that, Pbel.


----------



## pbel

clairehobby said:


> Professional level,how long have you learned the skill? i admire you too much



Started late in life part time hobby for 14-16 years...However I was and still am a Collector...


----------



## pbel

Large paintings take time...

36"X48"


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> View attachment 23077Large paintings take time...
> 
> 36"X48"


It's wonderful and looks like a Christmas Card!


----------



## pbel




----------



## pbel

The only way to attain realism and everything else, is to study the old master's portraits, everything else comes easy.


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> View attachment 23202


That's beautiful, pbel. Reminds me of a few 14th Century quilts shown at the museum in Ponce, Puerto Rico a few years back. That museum's interior was the surprise of a lifetime for me. I was totally enthralled at the works there for over 4 hours. Whoa.

Your study of Velazquez is very good. _Very_ good.

Oh, glad I found this thread again. Seems to have been lost to me for a few days.


----------



## pbel

My backyard.


----------



## pbel




----------



## pbel

The unbelievable portrait artist, Clement Micarelli with whom I studied...


----------



## pbel




----------



## pbel




----------



## Sunshine

Lovely paintings.


----------



## pbel

Summer Sun

Thinking of
Summer's colors
And the warmth

They bring to me,

The sea is glistening
The tides running
In running out

Covering and exposing
Treasures un-seen
And un-touched,

By human hands,

All just for me
To paint a picture
And try catch the 

Summer Sun&#8230;


----------



## pbel

soon the Tulips will be breaking ground...


----------



## Gracie

Very nice.
Wish I could still paint. Alas...no can do. Maybe they will be worth something some day, lol.


----------



## pbel

My Funky Piano...


----------



## boedicca

Lovely!  Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## newmoon100

creative!


----------



## pbel




----------



## freedombecki

Nice work!


----------



## Michelle420

Do you sell your work ?


----------



## pbel

drifter said:


> Do you sell your work ?


I do sell commissions and in a couple of galleries, but I am a hobbiest in that I paint 1-2 paintings a month...I honestly don't paint to sell, I like my freedom.


----------



## pbel

A sketch of my significant other's grandson in my messy office!


----------



## pbel




----------



## pbel

Key West, Florida 36X36


----------



## editec

Not bad, pbel.

They selling?


----------



## Katzndogz

pbel said:


> Key West, Florida 36X36



If I may offer a bit of constructive criticism.  There is a problem with perspective.  I have the same problem so I sympathize.  The fence is correctly getting smaller as it goes into the distance, but it appears to levitate as it goes.  The shorter the fence posts the higher it is off the ground.  It might be a problem with the angle making it look like the fence is going up instead of going further away.  The fence isn't grounded at all giving the appearance of floating just above the surface.

Also, you have a shadow cast by the big tree indicating a light source coming from the right.  But, it's the only shadow in the whole picture.  The trees on the left, the car and even the fence would also be casting shadows to the left.  

I only recognize these because I've made the same mistakes myself.





I made the same mistake here.   The shadows cast by the plants over the walk way are correct, but I should have had a shadow cast by the boat too and completely missed it.  The picture has already been sold so I can't fix it now and recognized the error too late.


----------



## pbel

Katzndogz said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key West, Florida 36X36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may offer a bit of constructive criticism.  There is a problem with perspective.  I have the same problem so I sympathize.  The fence is correctly getting smaller as it goes into the distance, but it appears to levitate as it goes.  The shorter the fence posts the higher it is off the ground.  It might be a problem with the angle making it look like the fence is going up instead of going further away.  The fence isn't grounded at all giving the appearance of floating just above the surface.
> 
> Also, you have a shadow cast by the big tree indicating a light source coming from the right.  But, it's the only shadow in the whole picture.  The trees on the left, the car and even the fence would also be casting shadows to the left.
> 
> I only recognize these because I've made the same mistakes myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the same mistake here.   The shadows cast by the plants over the walk way are correct, but I should have had a shadow cast by the boat too and completely missed it.  The picture has already been sold so I can't fix it now and recognized the error too late.
Click to expand...


Appreciate, However Snow Fences used on a beach , do not touch the ground and are usually 4" off the ground and the wind makes it flop back and forth.


----------



## pbel

editec said:


> Not bad, pbel.
> 
> They selling?


Yes...


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> A sketch of my significant other's grandson in my messy office!View attachment 25679


 He's adorable, pbel.


----------



## Missourian

Very nice work.


----------



## Mertex

Nice work Pbel.  I do watercolor myself and have a few nice ones.  Maybe I'll have to post pictures of them.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

Looks really good man !


----------



## pbel

36x48


----------



## freedombecki

Very beautiful, pbel.


----------



## pbel

A shop


----------



## freedombecki

The mauve color rocks, pbel.


----------



## MaryL

pbel said:


> View attachment 21836



This  painting caught my eye.  Reminded me of the works of  Edward Hopper.  "Self portrait at Mt. Etna". OK, clue me in: What is the deal with this figure&#8217;s feet?  Just curious.


----------



## pbel

MaryL said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  painting caught my eye.  Reminded me of the works of  Edward Hopper.  "Self portrait at Mt. Etna". OK, clue me in: What is the deal with this figure&#8217;s feet?  Just curious.
Click to expand...

Edward Hopper is most definitely my very favorite American Painter...his Chiaro sciuro style is amazing...As for your question on the feet...not sure.


----------



## pbel

Little Buddy passed, So I did a portrait for his Mommy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Katzndogz said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key West, Florida 36X36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may offer a bit of constructive criticism.  There is a problem with perspective.  I have the same problem so I sympathize.  The fence is correctly getting smaller as it goes into the distance, but it appears to levitate as it goes.  The shorter the fence posts the higher it is off the ground.  It might be a problem with the angle making it look like the fence is going up instead of going further away.  The fence isn't grounded at all giving the appearance of floating just above the surface.
> 
> Also, you have a shadow cast by the big tree indicating a light source coming from the right.  But, it's the only shadow in the whole picture.  The trees on the left, the car and even the fence would also be casting shadows to the left.
> 
> I only recognize these because I've made the same mistakes myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the same mistake here.   The shadows cast by the plants over the walk way are correct, but I should have had a shadow cast by the boat too and completely missed it.  The picture has already been sold so I can't fix it now and recognized the error too late.
Click to expand...


A trick I used to teach my students is to look at a painting upside down or in a mirror. I don't sell my originals any more but, years ago, I was standing at the counter at the framer when I looked down at my upside down painting and saw an error I couldn't let go. I took the painting home and changed it before framing and delivering it to the buyer.


----------



## pbel

Luddly Neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key West, Florida 36X36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may offer a bit of constructive criticism.  There is a problem with perspective.  I have the same problem so I sympathize.  The fence is correctly getting smaller as it goes into the distance, but it appears to levitate as it goes.  The shorter the fence posts the higher it is off the ground.  It might be a problem with the angle making it look like the fence is going up instead of going further away.  The fence isn't grounded at all giving the appearance of floating just above the surface.
> 
> Also, you have a shadow cast by the big tree indicating a light source coming from the right.  But, it's the only shadow in the whole picture.  The trees on the left, the car and even the fence would also be casting shadows to the left.
> 
> I only recognize these because I've made the same mistakes myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the same mistake here.   The shadows cast by the plants over the walk way are correct, but I should have had a shadow cast by the boat too and completely missed it.  The picture has already been sold so I can't fix it now and recognized the error too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A trick I used to teach my students is to look at a painting upside down or in a mirror. I don't sell my originals any more but, years ago, I was standing at the counter at the framer when I looked down at my upside down painting and saw an error I couldn't let go. I took the painting home and changed it before framing and delivering it to the buyer.
Click to expand...


Exactly...when I'm struggling with a particular drawing, I often put the canvas up-side down and just look for the shapes usually through negative space...you will see any problems...

Alas, I'm lazy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

pbel said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I may offer a bit of constructive criticism.  There is a problem with perspective.  I have the same problem so I sympathize.  The fence is correctly getting smaller as it goes into the distance, but it appears to levitate as it goes.  The shorter the fence posts the higher it is off the ground.  It might be a problem with the angle making it look like the fence is going up instead of going further away.  The fence isn't grounded at all giving the appearance of floating just above the surface.
> 
> Also, you have a shadow cast by the big tree indicating a light source coming from the right.  But, it's the only shadow in the whole picture.  The trees on the left, the car and even the fence would also be casting shadows to the left.
> 
> I only recognize these because I've made the same mistakes myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the same mistake here.   The shadows cast by the plants over the walk way are correct, but I should have had a shadow cast by the boat too and completely missed it.  The picture has already been sold so I can't fix it now and recognized the error too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trick I used to teach my students is to look at a painting upside down or in a mirror. I don't sell my originals any more but, years ago, I was standing at the counter at the framer when I looked down at my upside down painting and saw an error I couldn't let go. I took the painting home and changed it before framing and delivering it to the buyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly...when I'm struggling with a particular drawing, I often put the canvas up-side down and just look for the shapes usually through negative space...you will see any problems...
> 
> Alas, I'm lazy.
Click to expand...


Another trick I use is to prop it up where I will see it, first thing when I walk into my studio. If there's something that's not quite right, it will often jump out at me. 

You do nice work.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## pbel




----------



## DennieCyper

Paintings are really good, But I specially liked the one on the beach may be those are 2 kids.


----------



## pbel

Working on it...children are so delicate!


----------



## naomibee

pbel said:


> View attachment 27411Little Buddy passed, So I did a portrait for his Mommy.



nice work


----------



## pbel

Boooo!!


----------



## daveman

DennieCyper said:


> Paintings are really good, But I specially liked the one on the beach may be those are 2 kids.



That one was my favorite as well.

Excellent work, pbel!


----------



## ChloeP80

Love your paintings, they are amazing! Keep up the good work!


----------



## pbel




----------



## pbel

A real quick sketch/ wash of my daughter Alice...


----------



## pbel




----------



## pbel




----------



## Katzndogz

Very good I'm sure you get a lot of pleasure with these works.

I recently gathered up several I was not satisfied with, sanded them down and covered the used canvases with Gamblin oil ground.  They are like brand new canvases for free.


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> View attachment 28208










The light treatment on this one is nothing short of wonderful!

Good job!


----------



## pbel




----------



## packerbacker

Been thinking about getting back into my art.  I bought new oil paints some years back and never used them and now I just bought some new materials for pen and ink drawing. I've only done a few in my past so it will be a learning activity at first.  I really like your "Kids at the Beach" painting.  Nice work!


----------



## pbel




----------



## freedombecki

Beautiful capture, pbel! Even more awesome when magnified by clicking on your thumgnail and getting this:


----------



## agraw

in my student period also painted the apple
Yous look better


----------



## pbel

Kayaker under bridge

Did this a few years ago...


----------



## Mr. H.

^


----------



## pbel

This was a wild Funky Rock Club...Bums and Senators rubbing shoulders....Beautiful original sounds...sadly its gone.


----------



## pbel

Front of my Beach House.


----------



## pbel

He fixed my car, I painted his pin-up! LOL


----------



## pbel




----------



## pbel




----------



## Gracie

Very colorful!


----------



## pbel

EuellG said:


> Love you painting what technic you working ?



Acrylics...sometimes oils...


----------



## pbel

Black and White rendition of my Sicilian Beauty Bella, will post painting of her...


----------



## Nutz

You are very talented, pbel...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Hmmm.  Maybe I will post some of my paintings sometime.


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> Black and White rendition of my Sicilian Beauty Bella, will post painting of her...View attachment 30259



Looking forward to seeing the painting when you get around to it, pbel.


----------



## pbel

There's a Mouse House on my street...A work in progress....


----------



## pbel

Sometimes a touch up of an old painting is necessary!


----------



## BriannaMichele

pbel said:


> View attachment 21822




You are very talented! I was an artist myself. Can never find the time anymore. 11 month old son and 2 stepsons ages 2 and 4. 


Pinky


----------



## pbel

Luv splashing color...


----------



## pbel

pbel said:


> black and white rendition of my sicilian beauty bella, will post painting of her...View attachment 30259



**


----------



## pbel

Honk!!! feed my Family!!!


----------



## Stephanie

Awesome


----------



## pbel

A little surreal...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

You should learn some color theory...

You can maybe do without an improved 
level of knowlege about perspective, however, as such perspective imperfections have the potential to strengthen one's "style".​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> You should learn some color theory...
> 
> You can maybe do without an improved
> level of knowlege about perspective, however, as such perspective imperfections have the potential to strengthen one's "style".​


What I have learned about all theories in art is that they are all useless or we would not have had a Van Gogh or Grandma Moses...Paint who you are and feel is the best method.


----------



## jon_berzerk

pbel said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should learn some color theory...
> 
> You can maybe do without an improved
> level of knowlege about perspective, however, as such perspective imperfections have the potential to strengthen one's "style".​
> 
> 
> 
> What I have learned about all theories in art is that they are all useless or we would not have had a Van Gogh or Grandma Moses...Paint who you are and feel is the best method.
Click to expand...



they all are very nice


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should learn some color theory...
> 
> You can maybe do without an improved
> level of knowlege about perspective, however, as such perspective imperfections have the potential to strengthen one's "style".​
> 
> 
> 
> What I have learned about all theories in art is that they are all useless...
Click to expand...


That belief is always going to hold you back.

In my personal opinion, the painting above of the dog, and the other of the swans, would look far better with a blue and orange color scheme, as they are already fairly close to it, and would only need little alteration.  Try it out if you do not believe me.  You can even make greenish and brownish colors by mixing orange and blue.  You can also still use black and white too without betraying the color scheme.

But just so you know...

None of the people who only tell you that they "like your art" are helping you.  Not in the slightest.

Only those who offer constructive criticism will offer insight on how you may improve your work.

So if I sound like a bitch when I talk about your work... don't trip out.

I will critique more of your work later on.​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should learn some color theory...
> 
> You can maybe do without an improved
> level of knowlege about perspective, however, as such perspective imperfections have the potential to strengthen one's "style".​
> 
> 
> 
> What I have learned about all theories in art is that they are all useless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That belief is always going to hold you back.
> 
> In my personal opinion, the painting above of the dog, and the other of the swans, would look far better with a blue and orange color scheme, as they are already fairly close to it, and would only need little alteration.  Try it out if you do not believe me.  You can even make greenish and brownish colors by mixing orange and blue.  You can also still use black and white too without betraying the color scheme.
> 
> But just so you know...
> 
> None of the people who only tell you that they "like your art" are helping you.  Not in the slightest.
> 
> Only those who offer constructive criticism will offer insight on how you may improve your work.
> 
> So if I sound like a bitch when I talk about your work... don't trip out.
> 
> I will critique more of your work later on.​
Click to expand...

One of my teacher friends would ask his critics to answer with a painting of their-own as an answer. I'd love to see your work pertaining to your advice.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 22166



These colors are extremely dull and boring.  Do you ever consider what kind of mood the painting brings to the room it hangs in, and/or the synergy it creates when gathered with other paintings?​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 22454A quick commission acrylic portrait...I love working fast to capture energy...16X20...



"Capturing energy" sounds like an excuse to rush a painting, and a commission really should not be rushed at all.

You should try holding your artwork to a mirror, which will reveal mistakes you may not have noticed before.

It could help you avoid painting a deformed head, but if that's the "style" you accept for yourself...​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 23202



This would have made a very decent underpainting for something far better. There is just so much more you can do with it.  Why did you stop?  It was actually beginning to look alright.​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 23424
> 
> 
> My backyard.



Study reflections...​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 23606



This is also a decent start, but there should be more contrast.  Everywhere, but particularly the trees.

Reminds me of Phoenix ^_^​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 24050



Learn to portray perspective with value...​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 26886
> 
> 36x48



The colors you use are very dull and aren't vivid enough.  This painting would look better if the purple areas were red/ crimson, if the yellow areas were more of a bright yellow orange, and the leaves were a more vivid green. 

And it would be nice if your black areas were actually black and not dark gray.  Study *value*.​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> A shopView attachment 27003



Although this could use much more contrast, it synergies well with this painting...​


pbel said:


> View attachment 26886
> 
> 36x48



...despite the things about them that I feel you can improve upon. 

Other than that, its an improvement from your other pieces.​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Katzndogz said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key West, Florida 36X36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may offer a bit of constructive criticism.  There is a problem with perspective.  I have the same problem so I sympathize.  The fence is correctly getting smaller as it goes into the distance, but it appears to levitate as it goes.  The shorter the fence posts the higher it is off the ground.  It might be a problem with the angle making it look like the fence is going up instead of going further away.  The fence isn't grounded at all giving the appearance of floating just above the surface.
> 
> Also, you have a shadow cast by the big tree indicating a light source coming from the right.  But, it's the only shadow in the whole picture.  The trees on the left, the car and even the fence would also be casting shadows to the left.
> 
> I only recognize these because I've made the same mistakes myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the same mistake here.   The shadows cast by the plants over the walk way are correct, but I should have had a shadow cast by the boat too and completely missed it.  The picture has already been sold so I can't fix it now and recognized the error too late.
Click to expand...


This painting actually has a decent mood to it, so it doesn't matter if your reflections are whacked out.

Sometimes people won't spot the technical "mistakes" if the mood is all good, as it might not even matter at that point.

This painting has really good harmony, in my opinion.​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> Couldn't believe snow in the woods after Sandy...a quick execution with acrylics...almost watercolor like.
> View attachment 22591



Even though there are many ways you could improve this painting, as it looks kind of sloppy and rushed...  I do like your choice of colors for it, and the vibe I get from it.​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> Key West, Florida 36X36



If you learned more about *contrast and value* and applied that to this painting, it would look much better.

Hell, that would improve *ALL* of your paintings.​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> A real quick sketch/ wash of my daughter Alice...View attachment 28395



This is basically an underpainting, but you did say it was a sketch.  Make the dark areas darker and the light areas lighter...​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 28543



Hold this painting up to a mirror and behold the horror.

Honestly, the mirror is your best friend when working with portraits.  ​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 29318Kayaker under bridge
> 
> Did this a few years ago...



If the boat had been orange instead of red, the painting would have possessed a complimentary color scheme, and would have looked better, in my opinion.  Top it off by going over the water with a transparent layer of orange, so that the blue still shows through underneath and you get a beautiful compound color.  I do that with oil paint all the time, but I don't think it works that way with acrylic.  Perhaps if you added hints of orange throughout the water, it would have given the illusion of a compound color, and brought harmony to this piece.​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> Sometimes a touch up of an old painting is necessary!
> 
> View attachment 30659



You're right.  Now maybe you can go over that horrid blue sky with black and make it night...  and then adjust the rest of the painting accordingly.  Just a suggestion.​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> black and white rendition of my sicilian beauty bella, will post painting of her...View attachment 30259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View attachment 31077*
Click to expand...




pbel said:


> Honk!!! feed my Family!!!





pbel said:


> A little surreal...



I still think that all three of these would look much better with a complimentary color scheme of blue and orange, and all the colors you can create by combining them together, and/or with white, gray, or black.

They would also look better if you applied a better use of value and contrast.
​


----------



## pbel

Frankly, you know nothing about art and are obviously a bit deranged.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Overall, here is my "assessment" of your work-

-What you need to improve on the most is your knowledge of contrast and value.  It would greatly improve your paintings.

-Improve your ability to portray reflections.

-Improve your ability to portray perspective.

-Improve your ability to harmonize your
pieces through a better selection of colors, colors that synergize well together.  A better application of color theory would also make your pieces look better when they are brought next to each other.  The colors affect the mood of your artwork far more than whatever it is that you are drawing.

-Learn to use a mirror with your artwork to recognize flaws and weaknesses that you may not have noticed before.

-Don't stop so soon after beginning your paintings.  You consider some paintings "finished" yet there is so much more you can do to improve upon them.

-Learn to not view constructive criticism as a bad thing, and don't let yourself feel insulted by it.

That's just my opinion.  Do what you Will.

Peace

Ash

​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Overall, here is my "assessment" of your work-
> 
> -What you need to improve on the most is your knowledge of contrast and value.  It would greatly improve your paintings.
> 
> -Improve your ability to portray reflections.
> 
> -Improve your ability to portray perspective.
> 
> -Improve your ability to harmonize your
> pieces through a better selection of colors, colors that synergize well together.  A better application of color theory would also make your pieces look better when they are brought next to each other.  The colors affect the mood of your artwork far more than whatever it is that you are drawing.
> 
> -Learn to use a mirror with your artwork to recognize flaws and weaknesses that you may not have noticed before.
> 
> -Don't stop so soon after beginning your paintings.  You consider some paintings "finished" yet there is so much more you can do to improve upon them.
> 
> -Learn to not view constructive criticism as a bad thing, and don't let yourself feel insulted by it.
> 
> That's just my opinion.  Do what you Will.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Ash
> 
> ​


I'm not insulted by criticism, however to lecture people on a fun amature board in 18 or so posts sounds like you're a Looney Tune, besides you refuse to post any of your-own work to explain or illustrate is telling of your lack of credentials to give advice especially in Modern Art...


----------



## pbel

House portrait...


----------



## Pennywise

pbel said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, here is my "assessment" of your work-
> 
> -What you need to improve on the most is your knowledge of contrast and value.  It would greatly improve your paintings.
> 
> -Improve your ability to portray reflections.
> 
> -Improve your ability to portray perspective.
> 
> -Improve your ability to harmonize your
> pieces through a better selection of colors, colors that synergize well together.  A better application of color theory would also make your pieces look better when they are brought next to each other.  The colors affect the mood of your artwork far more than whatever it is that you are drawing.
> 
> -Learn to use a mirror with your artwork to recognize flaws and weaknesses that you may not have noticed before.
> 
> -Don't stop so soon after beginning your paintings.  You consider some paintings "finished" yet there is so much more you can do to improve upon them.
> 
> -Learn to not view constructive criticism as a bad thing, and don't let yourself feel insulted by it.
> 
> That's just my opinion.  Do what you Will.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Ash
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not insulted by criticism, however to lecture people on a fun amature board in 18 or so posts sounds like you're a Looney Tune, besides you refuse to post any of your-own work to explain or illustrate is telling of your lack of credentials to give advice especially in Modern Art...
Click to expand...



Ash brings up a number of valid points, and she does so from a point of understanding of color and composition. I can tell by reading her thoughts without having to see her work. Maybe her delivery could use some finesse, but her crits are valid. Your work shows promise and could benefit from some of the suggestions given.

Cheers,

PW


----------



## Pennywise

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold this painting up to a mirror and behold the horror.
> 
> Honestly, the mirror is your best friend when working with portraits. ​
Click to expand...



You could have said this with less joyous bile. Be nice.

And if you are going to be this harsh, you ought to put up something for others to crit.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> House portrait...



In my opinion, this picture has a more decent use of color than many of your other works.  I like the color scheme, which is pretty much a tetrad of blue, orange, yellow, and purple.

You made a somewhat boring scene/ subject look more interesting through your use of color.  For example, some may have used a brown to paint the ground, whereas you used blue and orange and yellow.  I like that area of this piece the most.

Still, the edges of the building could be much more defined, and the perspective could be improved, particularly on the right side.​


----------



## pbel

Pennywise said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold this painting up to a mirror and behold the horror.
> 
> Honestly, the mirror is your best friend when working with portraits.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You could have said this with less joyous bile. Be nice.
> 
> And if you are going to be this harsh, you ought to put up something for others to crit.
Click to expand...

*Of course there's distortion on her face. The weight of her body is leaning on it...There were some valid points but not enough of a gain to matter, besides Bold Expressionism does not follow the rules of classical theories.*


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> House portrait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, this picture has a more decent use of color than your other works.  I like the color scheme, which is pretty much a tetrad of blue, orange, yellow, and purple.
> 
> You made a somewhat boring scene/ subject look more interesting through your use of color.
> 
> Still, the edges of the building could be much more defined, and the perspective could be improved, particularly on the right side.​
Click to expand...

Like I said goddess Ashtara, post some of your work so that I might respect your opinion more or go to the flame board.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> House portrait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, this picture has a more decent use of color than your other works.  I like the color scheme, which is pretty much a tetrad of blue, orange, yellow, and purple.
> 
> You made a somewhat boring scene/ subject look more interesting through your use of color.
> 
> Still, the edges of the building could be much more defined, and the perspective could be improved, particularly on the right side.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said goddess Ashtara, post some of your work so that I might respect your opinion more or go to the flame board.
Click to expand...


No offense, but I do not require you to respect my opinion in order for me to post it here.  

I'm being real with you.  Straight up.  You don't have to like me or even respect me in order to learn something from my criticism about how you might improve your work.​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> House portrait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, this picture has a more decent use of color than your other works.  I like the color scheme, which is pretty much a tetrad of blue, orange, yellow, and purple.
> 
> You made a somewhat boring scene/ subject look more interesting through your use of color.
> 
> Still, the edges of the building could be much more defined, and the perspective could be improved, particularly on the right side.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said goddess Ashtara, post some of your work so that I might respect your opinion more or go to the flame board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No offense, but I do not require you to respect my opinion in order for me to post it here.
> 
> I'm being real with you.  Straight up.  You don't have to like me or even respect me in order to learn something from my criticism about how you might improve your work.​
Click to expand...

Like I said earlier, making a quest of monitoring an armature painter's work on a message board really sounds like you're lonely and off your rocker.

Please get help or a least post  a Certificate of Sanity


----------



## Pennywise

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> House portrait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, this picture has a more decent use of color than your other works.  I like the color scheme, which is pretty much a tetrad of blue, orange, yellow, and purple.
> 
> You made a somewhat boring scene/ subject look more interesting through your use of color.
> 
> Still, the edges of the building could be much more defined, and the perspective could be improved, particularly on the right side.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said goddess Ashtara, post some of your work so that I might respect your opinion more or go to the flame board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No offense, but I do not require you to respect my opinion in order for me to post it here.
> 
> I'm being real with you.  Straight up.  You don't have to like me or even respect me in order to learn something from my criticism about how you might improve your work.​
Click to expand...


If you were to share some of your own work, it might very well be that your comments are better received. In regards to your crits, it's not just what you say, it's how you say it. Are you here to offer real critical help? or just here to spot off for your own jollies?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I've posted before that I taught watercolor and oil for several years. Not saying that makes me a pro or qualified to judge yours or anyone else's work but I'm going to weigh in ... There's no doubt that having your work critiqued can be just gut wrenching in ways that non-artists really can't understand. And yes, Ash was more harsh than she needed to be. 

Having said that, I do agree with some of what she said. Now you, pbel, have to decide whether or not you agree. 

Take her words and others away with you and think about them. Look at your paintings in the light of those critiques and ask yourself honestly what you agree with and what you think is hogwash. Be brave but be kind to yourself as well because only you know how hard it is to get an idea or effect from your brain, through your arm and out the bristles of your brush. 

Ask yourself if what you want is for people to just say ooh and ahh and never offer any other thoughts. If that's truly what you want, show your work to your mommy and to no one else. If you want to hear other people's opinions, be ready to hear things you might not like. 

The mirror is a good idea. Another trick is to place the painting in a room where you will have to see it, first thing, when you walk in or pass by. Or look at it upside down. 

I remember taking a commissioned painting to be framed and glancing down at it on the counter, upside down and being jarred by some detail that I only just then saw. I had to decide whether to take it home and "fix" it or leave it to be framed. Taking it home would have meant an 80 mile round trip drive and I left it - mostly because I decided no one else would see what I did. 

I also remember reading that Cezanne, when asked how he felt about a portrait he had been working on for something like 15 years. I read that his response was, 'I'm not entirely unhappy with the tie'. 

IOW, you can also overwork a painting. Give yourself permission to be an artist -- NOT a camera.

From what I've seen, your paintings do have an unfinished feel to them. But, maybe that's the style you're going for. Look at true folk art - its imperfect and unprofessional and that's its true charm. 

Look at the work you admire and ask yourself what it is you like. Is it the artist's use of color? The confidence in the brush strokes? What pleases your eye? And what appeals to something inside you that you can't quite name? What do you want other artists to think about your paintings?

And, more than anything else, remember that you are painting first and foremost for yourself.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

pbel said:


> View attachment 28543



I just saw this -

Very nice. 

I'd say you have the same problem that I still sometimes wrestle with - darks not dark enough, lights not light enough. 

And, possibly, experiment with grisaille. Try underpainting lights and darks and then glazing with color, as the old masters did. Pigment was very expensive for them so many used that technique extensively. 

You can use acrylics for the underpainting or use a drier so you can get to the glazing sooner. I couldn't paint without Liquin.


----------



## pbel

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've posted before that I taught watercolor and oil for several years. Not saying that makes me a pro or qualified to judge yours or anyone else's work but I'm going to weigh in ... There's no doubt that having your work critiqued can be just gut wrenching in ways that non-artists really can't understand. And yes, Ash was more harsh than she needed to be.
> 
> Having said that, I do agree with some of what she said. Now you, pbel, have to decide whether or not you agree.
> 
> Take her words and others away with you and think about them. Look at your paintings in the light of those critiques and ask yourself honestly what you agree with and what you think is hogwash. Be brave but be kind to yourself as well because only you know how hard it is to get an idea or effect from your brain, through your arm and out the bristles of your brush.
> 
> Ask yourself if what you want is for people to just say ooh and ahh and never offer any other thoughts. If that's truly what you want, show your work to your mommy and to no one else. If you want to hear other people's opinions, be ready to hear things you might not like.
> 
> The mirror is a good idea. Another trick is to place the painting in a room where you will have to see it, first thing, when you walk in or pass by. Or look at it upside down.
> 
> I remember taking a commissioned painting to be framed and glancing down at it on the counter, upside down and being jarred by some detail that I only just then saw. I had to decide whether to take it home and "fix" it or leave it to be framed. Taking it home would have meant an 80 mile round trip drive and I left it - mostly because I decided no one else would see what I did.
> 
> I also remember reading that Cezanne, when asked how he felt about a portrait he had been working on for something like 15 years. I read that his response was, 'I'm not entirely unhappy with the tie'.
> 
> IOW, you can also overwork a painting. Give yourself permission to be an artist -- NOT a camera.
> 
> From what I've seen, your paintings do have an unfinished feel to them. But, maybe that's the style you're going for. Look at true folk art - its imperfect and unprofessional and that's its true charm.
> 
> Look at the work you admire and ask yourself what it is you like. Is it the artist's use of color? The confidence in the brush strokes? What pleases your eye? And what appeals to something inside you that you can't quite name? What do you want other artists to think about your paintings?
> 
> And, more than anything else, remember that you are painting first and foremost for yourself.


Your right about un-finished in one sense, I can't slave more than 3-5 hours...

A flaw perhaps, I bore easily...I appreciate criticism I had a few on this thread prior to G. As, and learned...But giving text book advice does not make one a critic especially in 18 or so repetitious posts is a bit much...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

pbel said:


> View attachment 28543



You might try going darker above the eyes and lighter underneath, perhaps a stronger suggestion of eyelashes and less eyebrow. The whites of the eyes need some shading and a shadow across the top of the eye would sink them into her face. Soften the hair a bit and suggest it on the left side of the face as well. Perhaps just a few wisps there and across her forehead. Upper right hand corner is confusing. Maybe make that hair?

Go for less detail on the hand, hide it in the hair and make the forearm stronger/thicker and a less harsh line under the nose. Just a shadow under the nose.

The mouth is excellent and I like the shading of the face. The necklace is very nicely suggested with little detail. That's good because you want to eye to go to her face, her eyes. I would probably darken her throat just a bit and choose a different look to the background. Different color and probably much darker to pop the figure forward.

I hope you don't mind that I've dissected your painting. I don't usually want to do that here but since the conversation has turned to critiques, I thought I'd add my two cents. FWIW


----------



## Pennywise

pbel said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted before that I taught watercolor and oil for several years. Not saying that makes me a pro or qualified to judge yours or anyone else's work but I'm going to weigh in ... There's no doubt that having your work critiqued can be just gut wrenching in ways that non-artists really can't understand. And yes, Ash was more harsh than she needed to be.
> 
> Having said that, I do agree with some of what she said. Now you, pbel, have to decide whether or not you agree.
> 
> Take her words and others away with you and think about them. Look at your paintings in the light of those critiques and ask yourself honestly what you agree with and what you think is hogwash. Be brave but be kind to yourself as well because only you know how hard it is to get an idea or effect from your brain, through your arm and out the bristles of your brush.
> 
> Ask yourself if what you want is for people to just say ooh and ahh and never offer any other thoughts. If that's truly what you want, show your work to your mommy and to no one else. If you want to hear other people's opinions, be ready to hear things you might not like.
> 
> The mirror is a good idea. Another trick is to place the painting in a room where you will have to see it, first thing, when you walk in or pass by. Or look at it upside down.
> 
> I remember taking a commissioned painting to be framed and glancing down at it on the counter, upside down and being jarred by some detail that I only just then saw. I had to decide whether to take it home and "fix" it or leave it to be framed. Taking it home would have meant an 80 mile round trip drive and I left it - mostly because I decided no one else would see what I did.
> 
> I also remember reading that Cezanne, when asked how he felt about a portrait he had been working on for something like 15 years. I read that his response was, 'I'm not entirely unhappy with the tie'.
> 
> IOW, you can also overwork a painting. Give yourself permission to be an artist -- NOT a camera.
> 
> From what I've seen, your paintings do have an unfinished feel to them. But, maybe that's the style you're going for. Look at true folk art - its imperfect and unprofessional and that's its true charm.
> 
> Look at the work you admire and ask yourself what it is you like. Is it the artist's use of color? The confidence in the brush strokes? What pleases your eye? And what appeals to something inside you that you can't quite name? What do you want other artists to think about your paintings?
> 
> And, more than anything else, remember that you are painting first and foremost for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right about un-finished in one sense, I can't slave more than 3-5 hours...
> 
> A flaw perhaps, I bore easily...I appreciate criticism I had a few on this thread prior to G. As, and learned...But giving text book advice does not make one a critic especially in 18 or so repetitious posts is a bit much...
Click to expand...


If you get bored, then you are done at that point. All that matters beyond that is did you achieve what you set out to achieve with the painting or not? If not, then work past the boredom until you get what you seek from your efforts. If your goal is simply to have fun for 3 to 5 hours at a time and move on, that's fine as well.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

pbel said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted before that I taught watercolor and oil for several years. Not saying that makes me a pro or qualified to judge yours or anyone else's work but I'm going to weigh in ... There's no doubt that having your work critiqued can be just gut wrenching in ways that non-artists really can't understand. And yes, Ash was more harsh than she needed to be.
> 
> Having said that, I do agree with some of what she said. Now you, pbel, have to decide whether or not you agree.
> 
> Take her words and others away with you and think about them. Look at your paintings in the light of those critiques and ask yourself honestly what you agree with and what you think is hogwash. Be brave but be kind to yourself as well because only you know how hard it is to get an idea or effect from your brain, through your arm and out the bristles of your brush.
> 
> Ask yourself if what you want is for people to just say ooh and ahh and never offer any other thoughts. If that's truly what you want, show your work to your mommy and to no one else. If you want to hear other people's opinions, be ready to hear things you might not like.
> 
> The mirror is a good idea. Another trick is to place the painting in a room where you will have to see it, first thing, when you walk in or pass by. Or look at it upside down.
> 
> I remember taking a commissioned painting to be framed and glancing down at it on the counter, upside down and being jarred by some detail that I only just then saw. I had to decide whether to take it home and "fix" it or leave it to be framed. Taking it home would have meant an 80 mile round trip drive and I left it - mostly because I decided no one else would see what I did.
> 
> I also remember reading that Cezanne, when asked how he felt about a portrait he had been working on for something like 15 years. I read that his response was, 'I'm not entirely unhappy with the tie'.
> 
> IOW, you can also overwork a painting. Give yourself permission to be an artist -- NOT a camera.
> 
> From what I've seen, your paintings do have an unfinished feel to them. But, maybe that's the style you're going for. Look at true folk art - its imperfect and unprofessional and that's its true charm.
> 
> Look at the work you admire and ask yourself what it is you like. Is it the artist's use of color? The confidence in the brush strokes? What pleases your eye? And what appeals to something inside you that you can't quite name? What do you want other artists to think about your paintings?
> 
> And, more than anything else, remember that you are painting first and foremost for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right about un-finished in one sense, I can't slave more than 3-5 hours...
> 
> A flaw perhaps, I bore easily...I appreciate criticism I had a few on this thread prior to G. As, and learned...But giving text book advice does not make one a critic especially in 18 or so repetitious posts is a bit much...
Click to expand...


Know when to quit and when to go back to it. 

I really only posted 3 or so and didn't think they were repetitious. Sorry you felt that way.  I won't post anymore but did want to say that I remember two of your paintings from some time back - one, a little girl, turned to look back, holding something in her hand. The other was a building from above with a sunflower in the foreground. I really liked both of them. 

Okay, that's it from me.


----------



## Pennywise

Luddly Neddite said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted before that I taught watercolor and oil for several years. Not saying that makes me a pro or qualified to judge yours or anyone else's work but I'm going to weigh in ... There's no doubt that having your work critiqued can be just gut wrenching in ways that non-artists really can't understand. And yes, Ash was more harsh than she needed to be.
> 
> Having said that, I do agree with some of what she said. Now you, pbel, have to decide whether or not you agree.
> 
> Take her words and others away with you and think about them. Look at your paintings in the light of those critiques and ask yourself honestly what you agree with and what you think is hogwash. Be brave but be kind to yourself as well because only you know how hard it is to get an idea or effect from your brain, through your arm and out the bristles of your brush.
> 
> Ask yourself if what you want is for people to just say ooh and ahh and never offer any other thoughts. If that's truly what you want, show your work to your mommy and to no one else. If you want to hear other people's opinions, be ready to hear things you might not like.
> 
> The mirror is a good idea. Another trick is to place the painting in a room where you will have to see it, first thing, when you walk in or pass by. Or look at it upside down.
> 
> I remember taking a commissioned painting to be framed and glancing down at it on the counter, upside down and being jarred by some detail that I only just then saw. I had to decide whether to take it home and "fix" it or leave it to be framed. Taking it home would have meant an 80 mile round trip drive and I left it - mostly because I decided no one else would see what I did.
> 
> I also remember reading that Cezanne, when asked how he felt about a portrait he had been working on for something like 15 years. I read that his response was, 'I'm not entirely unhappy with the tie'.
> 
> IOW, you can also overwork a painting. Give yourself permission to be an artist -- NOT a camera.
> 
> From what I've seen, your paintings do have an unfinished feel to them. But, maybe that's the style you're going for. Look at true folk art - its imperfect and unprofessional and that's its true charm.
> 
> Look at the work you admire and ask yourself what it is you like. Is it the artist's use of color? The confidence in the brush strokes? What pleases your eye? And what appeals to something inside you that you can't quite name? What do you want other artists to think about your paintings?
> 
> And, more than anything else, remember that you are painting first and foremost for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right about un-finished in one sense, I can't slave more than 3-5 hours...
> 
> A flaw perhaps, I bore easily...I appreciate criticism I had a few on this thread prior to G. As, and learned...But giving text book advice does not make one a critic especially in 18 or so repetitious posts is a bit much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know when to quit and when to go back to it.
> 
> I really only posted 3 or so and didn't think they were repetitious. Sorry you felt that way.  I won't post anymore but did want to say that I remember two of your paintings from some time back - one, a little girl, turned to look back, holding something in her hand. The other was a building from above with a sunflower in the foreground. I really liked both of them.
> 
> Okay, that's it from me.
Click to expand...


Pbel was referring to Ash, I believe, in regards to repeated crits.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pennywise said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted before that I taught watercolor and oil for several years. Not saying that makes me a pro or qualified to judge yours or anyone else's work but I'm going to weigh in ... There's no doubt that having your work critiqued can be just gut wrenching in ways that non-artists really can't understand. And yes, Ash was more harsh than she needed to be.
> 
> Having said that, I do agree with some of what she said. Now you, pbel, have to decide whether or not you agree.
> 
> Take her words and others away with you and think about them. Look at your paintings in the light of those critiques and ask yourself honestly what you agree with and what you think is hogwash. Be brave but be kind to yourself as well because only you know how hard it is to get an idea or effect from your brain, through your arm and out the bristles of your brush.
> 
> Ask yourself if what you want is for people to just say ooh and ahh and never offer any other thoughts. If that's truly what you want, show your work to your mommy and to no one else. If you want to hear other people's opinions, be ready to hear things you might not like.
> 
> The mirror is a good idea. Another trick is to place the painting in a room where you will have to see it, first thing, when you walk in or pass by. Or look at it upside down.
> 
> I remember taking a commissioned painting to be framed and glancing down at it on the counter, upside down and being jarred by some detail that I only just then saw. I had to decide whether to take it home and "fix" it or leave it to be framed. Taking it home would have meant an 80 mile round trip drive and I left it - mostly because I decided no one else would see what I did.
> 
> I also remember reading that Cezanne, when asked how he felt about a portrait he had been working on for something like 15 years. I read that his response was, 'I'm not entirely unhappy with the tie'.
> 
> IOW, you can also overwork a painting. Give yourself permission to be an artist -- NOT a camera.
> 
> From what I've seen, your paintings do have an unfinished feel to them. But, maybe that's the style you're going for. Look at true folk art - its imperfect and unprofessional and that's its true charm.
> 
> Look at the work you admire and ask yourself what it is you like. Is it the artist's use of color? The confidence in the brush strokes? What pleases your eye? And what appeals to something inside you that you can't quite name? What do you want other artists to think about your paintings?
> 
> And, more than anything else, remember that you are painting first and foremost for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right about un-finished in one sense, I can't slave more than 3-5 hours...
> 
> A flaw perhaps, I bore easily...I appreciate criticism I had a few on this thread prior to G. As, and learned...But giving text book advice does not make one a critic especially in 18 or so repetitious posts is a bit much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know when to quit and when to go back to it.
> 
> I really only posted 3 or so and didn't think they were repetitious. Sorry you felt that way.  I won't post anymore but did want to say that I remember two of your paintings from some time back - one, a little girl, turned to look back, holding something in her hand. The other was a building from above with a sunflower in the foreground. I really liked both of them.
> 
> Okay, that's it from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pbel was referring to Ash, I believe, in regards to repeated crits.
Click to expand...


I see that now. Sorry pbel, I misunderstood. 

I haven't read all of Ash's posts and probably won't. Ash, your work better be damn good ... 

Here's something I used to include in my class handouts:

German poet RAINER MARIA RILKE wrote to a young poet who ask Rilke to give his opinion of the young man's poetry:

_"Your letter only reached me a few days ago. I should like to thank you for its great and touching confidence. I can do little more. I cannot go into the nature of your verses, for any intention to criticise is too foreign to me. Nothing can touch a work of art so little as words of criticism: they always result in more or less happy misunderstandings. Things are not all so easy to grasp and to express as most people would have us believe; most events are inexpressible, and take place in a sphere that no word has ever entered. Most inexpressible of all are works of art, existences full of secrets whose life continues alongside ours, whilst ours is transitory."_

The complete text of  "Letters To A Young Poet" is posted here:
Letters to a Young Poet by Rainer Maria Rilke

Paint for yourself and you'll get the result you want.

IMO


----------



## pbel

This is my first years lesson on oil portraits, someday I'm going to buy oils again...36X48


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> This is my first years lesson on oil portraits, someday I'm going to buy oils again...36X48



That blue buttplug on the bottom right is very distracting...






:-D​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

In all seriousness...

The face looks decent but the shadows on the sweater don't look very good.

There is lots of open space in the background, which is also distracting.  It could be improved by going around the perimeter with some black, and "blending" it into the blue as you get closer to the body, and leaving a sort of "aura" of blue around the body.

And you should cover up that blue... object... on the bottom right.  Its the most dominant thing in the entire picture, and it really shouldn't be.

The color scheme is good.  Since this was done in oils, you should experiment with using layers to achieve compound colors.  I bet if you went over the entire piece with a very transparent layer of orange, it would unify the entire piece, and look really good with the blue showing through!

Just some suggestions.​


----------



## pbel

I'll say it again, aside from your being nutty in becoming a forum art critic, three of us posters recently requested that you post something to show that you have talent to earn validity and my respect...

I don't speak for the others, and,

I will be the first to acknowledge your talent if you have any.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> I'll say it again, aside from your being nutty in becoming a forum art critic, three of us posters recently requested that you post something to show that you have talent to earn validity and our respect...



One needn't consider themselves a "critic" in order to discuss how others might improve their art. 

A good artist would be able to visualize "the validity" of my advice in their head and determine whether or not they think they would like that alteration to their painting.  You must have poor visualization skills.  It would explain a lot.
​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say it again, aside from your being nutty in becoming a forum art critic, three of us posters recently requested that you post something to show that you have talent to earn validity and our respect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One needn't consider themselves a "critic" in order to discuss how others might improve their art.
> 
> A good artist would be able to visualize "the validity" of my advice in their head and determine whether or not they think they would like that alteration to their painting.  You must have poor visualization skills.  It would explain a lot.
> ​
Click to expand...

Blah, blah, the usual bullshit of a narcissistic personality disorder...

Thank you for your nuttiness.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Being an artist is *alot* like working out at the gym.

We all got our own goals and reasons for being there.  Some are focused on strength training, and some are focused on bodybuilding.  Some want to be stronger, some wanna be faster, some want better endurance, some just wanna look good.  Some want to get better so they can compete better in a sport or some other event.  Some just like the Euphoria of working out, or just do it to relax or as a form of "meditation".

For some of us its all of those things.

Some only hit the weights, some only do cardio, some of us do both.   Many of us adjust our diets, some don't.  Some of us workout nearly everyday, some people workout only a few times a week.  Some of us find a lot of inspiration in music, some are distracted by it.

There are many ways to get to where you wanna be.  Most people who know what they are doing, walked a Path that helped them get the results they wanted, that may or may not be similar to your own Path.   Sometimes these people offer advice to others to help them understand things that could help them improve, based on personal experience, but their goals may be different than yours.  Maybe your focus is bodybuilding and their advice is more related to strength training.  It might be very beneficial advice but not quite in tune with your goals or Focus.

But if we see someone at the Squat rack fucking leaning all the way forward and destroying their back, we might feel obligated to help the person see what the fuck they are doing wrong.  If someone is doing curls and they are swinging their arms like chimpanzees and using momentum to cheat themselves while grunting like King Kong, someone might point out that they aren't really working out shit.  If someone is bench pressing and they they had too much weight and can't get the bar off their chest, struggling to breath and looking around for aid, I'll help them get that shit on the rack.

Anyway

Obviously you are more likely to trust the workout advice of someone who as revealed proof that they are indeed strong, healthy, and athletic.  But just because they haven't uploaded a photo  or video of themselves, perhaps to maintain the discretion of their identity, doesn't mean that their advice is irrelevant.  A good athlete or bodybuilder can contemplate and visualize the effects of their advice and would know whether or not it would be a good idea to integrate that into their workouts.  They may even experiment with it the next time they are at the gym.  If it works, great.  If not, oh well.  Everybody is different, and maybe your goals for working out are completely different than theirs, and thus your training should be.

I've given advice but it is by no means absolute.  It has worked for me personally, and for other artists who use similar methods of creating their Art, who shared similar goals.

I have absorbed good advice from artists and discarded good advice from artists, depending on how well that advice resonated with me, my artwork, and my goals.  You Will to do the same.  As you should.
​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Being an artist is *alot* like working out at the gym.
> 
> We all got our own goals and reasons for being there.  Some are focused on strength training, and some are focused on bodybuilding.  Some want to be stronger, some wanna be faster, some want better endurance, some just wanna look good.  Some want to get better so they can compete better in a sport or some other event.  Some just like the Euphoria of working out, or just do it to relax or as a form of "meditation".
> 
> For some of us its all of those things.
> 
> Some only hit the weights, some only do cardio, some of us do both.   Many of us adjust our diets, some don't.  Some of us workout nearly everyday, some people workout only a few times a week.  Some of us find a lot of inspiration in music, some are distracted by it.
> 
> There are many ways to get to where you wanna be.  Most people who know what they are doing, walked a Path that helped them get the results they wanted, that may or may not be similar to your own Path.   Sometimes these people offer advice to others to help them understand things that could help them improve, based on personal experience, but their goals may be different than yours.  Maybe your focus is bodybuilding and their advice is more related to strength training.  It might be very beneficial advice but not quite in tune with your goals or Focus.
> 
> But if we see someone at the Squat rack fucking leaning all the way forward and destroying their back, we might feel obligated to help the person see what the fuck they are doing wrong.  If someone is doing curls and they are swinging their arms like chimpanzees and using momentum to cheat themselves while grunting like King Kong, someone might point out that they aren't really working out shit.  If someone is bench pressing and they they had too much weight and can't get the bar off their chest, struggling to breath and looking around for aid, I'll help them get that shit on the rack.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Obviously you are more likely to trust the workout advice of someone who as revealed proof that they are indeed strong, healthy, and athletic.  But just because they haven't uploaded a photo  or video of themselves, perhaps to maintain the discretion of their identity, doesn't mean that their advice is irrelevant.  A good athlete or bodybuilder can contemplate and visualize the effects of their advice and would know whether or not it would be a good idea to integrate that into their workouts.  They may even experiment with it the next time they are at the gym.  If it works, great.  If not, oh well.  Everybody is different, and maybe your goals for working out are completely different than theirs, and thus your training should be.
> 
> I've given advice but it is by no means absolute.  It has worked for me personally, and for other artists who use similar methods of creating their Art, who shared similar goals.
> 
> I have absorbed good advice from artists and discarded good advice from artists, depending on how well that advice resonated with me, my artwork, and my goals.  You Will to do the same.  As you should.
> ​


All well and good...However, giving a repetitious sophomoric critique in 18 or so posts of one person's work is an affirmation of your lack of discretion and sanity...

Get help, and I understand why you keep your identity hidden...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I have never claimed to be "sane", lol.

I can be sociopathic, misanthropic, sadistic, malignantly narcissistic, machiavellianistic, masochistic, nefarious, and insidiously seditious...

But I can be nice too.

​


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I have never claimed to be "sane", lol.
> 
> I can be sociopathic, misanthropic, sadistic, malignantly narcissistic, machiavellianistic, masochistic, nefarious, and insidiously seditious...
> 
> *But I can be nice too.*
> 
> ​



*Now might be a good time to do that. *







*Just saying.*


----------



## LoneLaugher

I'm pretty sure that 99% of the USMB members who happen upon this thread would have nothing but positive things to say about Pbel's work.

Good stuff.


----------



## ChrisL

Some people do painting or other things for a hobby and for fun.  They aren't looking to have their art work displayed in a gallery and critiqued.


----------



## Katzndogz

pbel said:


> House portrait...



Do you want criticism?   If you don't, then I'll withhold.


----------



## pbel

Katzndogz said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> House portrait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want criticism?   If you don't, then I'll withhold.
Click to expand...

I like your paintings and critiques are welcome...


----------



## Katzndogz

You need to work on angles, perspective and shadows more.   I assume you know that your lines are a little sloppy.  You could try painters tape.  Art supply stores sell painters tape just for artists.  The right side of your building is sagging because the angles need tidying up.  The left side is flat because you didn't use proper perspective in putting in the windows.  The post holding up the foreground isn't straight.  The windows are all kattywampus leaning every which way.  The two windows in in upper right side are wrong.  One is way too low.  There are no shadows around the window, at all which would set them on the building.  On the left side, is that an air conditioning unit sticking out of the window?  It needs a shadow.  In fact the whole house needs a shadow.  It's just floating. 

What you have is a two point perspective work.   Taking the closest part of the house, the post and center eve, use a ruler and draw a line from that center line to a point on either side of the work.  You'll see immediately where the errors are.  The second house, in the right side background looks hiked up on the furthest right side.  In fact, that second house doesn't follow the perspective of the main house at all.    Are you right or left handed?  Your mistakes drift to the right.  The roofline on the left is correct.  But the windows don't follow that line.   The ground also drifts up into what looks like a hill, again to the right.  That might be intentional. 

Print out a picture of your work.  Use that foreground angle as your centerpoint.  Put a mark on the paper on the middle of each side and draw lines from that centerpoint to each point every place you have a distant angle.   Your two point perspective will never be wrong again.


----------



## Katzndogz

Drawing a house is a lot like building a house.  Measure twice, draw once.  Measure everything.


----------



## pbel

Katzndogz said:


> Drawing a house is a lot like building a house.  Measure twice, draw once.  Measure everything.


Thanks for the info and I hope you post a house scene, something new...I learn a lot more studying from an actual painting...


----------



## HenryBHough

Storm rising......


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

HenryBHough said:


> Storm rising......
> 
> View attachment 32418




Terrible​


----------



## HenryBHough

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Storm rising......
> 
> View attachment 32418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible​
Click to expand...


You're welcome.

I showed you mine now you show us yours!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 32478 Moroccan girl



One eye is higher than the other.  Using a mirror would really help you catch these things, but one doesn't need a mirror to notice the deformation of her eyes.

I like the background.

The hair looks decent.

The shirt stands out too much, but the tetrad color scheme needn't be changed.  Maybe if you darkened the shirt a bit, it would be less distracting from the face.  Not by changing the colors, but by darkening the whole thing.  Think about the way the shirt would look in a dimly lit room, as opposed to how it looks out in the bright sun.
​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32478 Moroccan girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One eye is higher than the other.  Using a mirror would really help you catch these things, but one doesn't need a mirror to notice the deformation of her eyes.
> 
> I like the background alot.  ALOT.  Fuckin' awesome use of black and turquoise/ teal.
> 
> The hair actually looks pretty decent.
> 
> The shirt stands out too much, but the tetrad color scheme needn't be changed.  Maybe if you darkened the shirt a bit, it would be less distracting from the face.  Not by changing the colors, but by darkening the whole thing.  Think about the way the shirt would look in a dimly lit room, as opposed to how it looks out in the bright sun.
> ​
Click to expand...

Honestly, you're really boring, can't you just saddle your broom and be off to never land?


----------



## Katzndogz

pbel said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drawing a house is a lot like building a house.  Measure twice, draw once.  Measure everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and I hope you post a house scene, something new...I learn a lot more studying from an actual painting...
Click to expand...

I looked at what I have photographed and i don't have any buildings similar to your house.   I know I've done sketches of houses for class.  I just don't have them photographed.   I'll have to look.  You might learn more from a drawing anyway.


----------



## pbel

Katzndogz said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drawing a house is a lot like building a house.  Measure twice, draw once.  Measure everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and I hope you post a house scene, something new...I learn a lot more studying from an actual painting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at what I have photographed and i don't have any buildings similar to your house.   I know I've done sketches of houses for class.  I just don't have them photographed.   I'll have to look.  You might learn more from a drawing anyway.
Click to expand...

Doesn't have to be a house, an architectural painting will do...I appreciated your remarks on the perspective to the right, I rushed that painting in three hours to give it to a friend...I thought your remarks on the window perspectives a bit much, a ruler or tape would stiffen a composition and would not improve a good painting or a bad one.


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Pbel finds it incredibly difficult to visualize.
> 
> Which is a fundamental trait of being a great artist of any kind.​


Its not a question of visualization...If I were one to visualize,  it  would conform to my persona and experience...When an Artist, performs, writes or paints and I see or hear it then I see that person's vision uncluttered by my personal emotions clearly. I can visualize just fine, the mechanic's work, I want to see the Art!

Unfortunately Ashtara you are all talk and no action. You refuse to teach by example...I've seen Katzndog's work...It is very nice, funny you  critiqued one of his paintings thinking it was mine.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

If you are referring to the "storm rising" painting above, I knew it wasn't yours.  Its freakin' terrible and the person who created it should take a paintbrush and gouge out their eyes.  

If you are referring to another painting, so what?  They can take my advice and do what they Will with it.

"That's all it is.  Advice.  Do whatever the fuck you wanna do."​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Hmmm.  Maybe I will post some of my paintings sometime.


We're still waiting Ashtara...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Who is this "we"? 

It couldn't possibly be anyone of significance to me.​


----------



## pbel




----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you are attempting to improve your grasp on color theory.
> 
> At least.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

painted that 20 years ago witch...looks like you flying! LOL


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Hmm.  Most artists would see improvement in their art over the course of twenty long years.  That's almost my entire life lol.  What happened?  You must have just given up at some point.

So did you paint the piece above before or after you created the breathtaking masterpiece of this dog:






I mean

WOW

The technique.

I can tell you put a lot of time and effort into it as well.

I can't imagine how hard you worked to complete this masterful piece.

Da Vinci would have been blown away.  This dog painting is just too epic to comprehend.  It must be preserved in a Museum as a symbol of humanities greatest achievements.

​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Hmm.  Most artists would see improvement in their art over the course of twenty long years.  That's almost my entire life lol.  What happened?  You must have just given up at some point.
> 
> So did you paint the piece above before or after you created the breathtaking masterpiece of this dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean
> 
> WOW
> 
> The technique.
> 
> I can tell you put a lot of time and effort into it as well.
> 
> I can't imagine how hard you worked to complete this masterful piece.
> 
> Da Vinci would have been blown away.  This dog painting is just too epic to comprehend.  It must be preserved in a Museum as a symbol of humanities greatest achievements.
> 
> ​


Maybe you don't have the talent or the brains to experiment with Fauvism, the owner loved it!
Besides your trolling, are you going to post your talent or are you witching again?


----------



## pbel

pbel said:


> Here's a 45 minute sketch of Murphy in a Fauve style.View attachment 21888


Thanks


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it looks like you took a piss on a canvas, and then went over it with a dark bloody turd.
> 
> Lmao
> ​





Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm aside, it looks like you pissed on a canvas, and then went over it with a dark bloody turd.
> 
> Lmao
> ​


Which do you like better, the Fauve experiment that my Copley Master Ros loved or the tiger? Same color scheme?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> View attachment 32722 View attachment 32720 View attachment 32720
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it looks like you took a piss on a canvas, and then went over it with a dark bloody turd.
> 
> Lmao
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm aside, it looks like you pissed on a canvas, and then went over it with a dark bloody turd.
> 
> Lmao
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which do you like better, the Fauve experiment that my Copley Master Ros loved or the tiger? Same color scheme?
Click to expand...


I dislike the dog more, obviously, as anybody would.  And no, it does not have the same color scheme as the tiger.

The tiger was a step in the right direction but there is absolutely no detail on the fur.  None. Its distracting.  There is so much more that could be done with that painting.  You stop working on your pieces waaay too early.

The picture of the couple could use a LOT of improvement, and again, you "finished" it way to early.
​


----------



## pbel

Honestly your bombast is a clear indication of your inability to critique art...I did not paint the tiger, it was painted by a well known successful artist...Besides, Why would I take your suggestions seriously when a well respected Copley Master told me otherwise...

Your refusal to post any of your art work is indicative of you misunderstanding of art...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> Honestly your bombast is a clear indication of your inability to critique art...I did not paint the tiger, it was painted by a well known successful artist...Besides, Why would I take your suggestions seriously when a well respected Copley Master told me otherwise...
> 
> Your refusal to post any of your art work is indicative of you misunderstanding of art...



Then that "well known successful artist" should get better at successfully portraying a tiger in his/ her art.   There is absolutely no attention to detail on the fur.  It looks terrible.  

In my opinion.

I'm sure that there may be some who would feel more appreciative of it.  People adopt different styles when they paint, and sometimes one person's advice isn't always relevant to a style another person wishes to embrace.

And assume what you Will about my art.  That's all you can do.  Assume.  I, however, do not have to assume.  I *know* exactly what little you have accomplished with your paintbrush.  The evidence is on every page of this thread, and will be, forever.  You've exposed yourself, and I didn't have to do a thing ^_^

​


----------



## armada

Your paintings are awful 

Sent from my Glasky tab S


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly your bombast is a clear indication of your inability to critique art...I did not paint the tiger, it was painted by a well known successful artist...Besides, Why would I take your suggestions seriously when a well respected Copley Master told me otherwise...
> 
> Your refusal to post any of your art work is indicative of you misunderstanding of art...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that "well known successful artist" should get better at successfully portraying a tiger in his/ her art.   There is absolutely no attention to detail on the fur.  It looks terrible.
> 
> In my opinion.
> 
> I'm sure that there may be some who would feel more appreciative of it.  People adopt different styles when they paint, and sometimes one person's advice isn't always relevant to a style another person wishes to embrace.
> 
> And assume what you Will about my art.  That's all you can do.  Assume.  I, however, do not have to assume.  I *know* exactly what little you have accomplished with your paintbrush.  The evidence is on every page of this thread, and will be, forever.  You've exposed yourself, and I didn't have to do a thing ^_^
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Funny, you expose your persona so well in your deviant Avatar, so be it...


----------



## ChrisL

God, why do you guys have to be SO rude.  The woman is sharing her artwork.  So what if she is not a "professional" painter. She enjoys it and that's what matters.  

It's as if a person cannot pick up a paintbrush if they aren't a "professional painter."  And I agree with pbel that if you are going to critique her work in such a harsh manner, then at LEAST have the courage to put your own up there for critiquing.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Yet I *know* that this is not about "courage" at all, because I have absolutely no reason to feel compelled into posting my artwork here.

I am not on USMB looking for exposure, or compliments, or connections, or criticism for my art, because I have plenty of that already from which I have benefitted greatly from.  My reasons for using this website have nothing to do with my work.

So there is really is no reason for me to post my art.  None.

Oh, but I have been called upon to satisfy your curiosity!  Tis unfair that I speak my mind about another human's art without posting my own!

So.  

You seem to be under the impression that I should care.

I will do as I damn please, "ChrisL".

Get used to it.
​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly your bombast is a clear indication of your inability to critique art...I did not paint the tiger, it was painted by a well known successful artist...Besides, Why would I take your suggestions seriously when a well respected Copley Master told me otherwise...
> 
> Your refusal to post any of your art work is indicative of you misunderstanding of art...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that "well known successful artist" should get better at successfully portraying a tiger in his/ her art.   There is absolutely no attention to detail on the fur.  It looks terrible.
> 
> In my opinion.
> 
> I'm sure that there may be some who would feel more appreciative of it.  People adopt different styles when they paint, and sometimes one person's advice isn't always relevant to a style another person wishes to embrace.
> 
> And assume what you Will about my art.  That's all you can do.  Assume.  I, however, do not have to assume.  I *know* exactly what little you have accomplished with your paintbrush.  The evidence is on every page of this thread, and will be, forever.  You've exposed yourself, and I didn't have to do a thing ^_^
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

You obviously have exposed yourself as a Deviant, so that your deviant opinion are of one with a sick mind and cannot be understood by normal people...


----------



## pbel

An old doodle


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

pbel said:


> An old doodleView attachment 32897



A black/ purple/ red violet background would make for a much better painting than the baby blue background, than you would have complimentary red & green + complimentary purple & yellow.

The bright baby blue is very distracting, but it makes for a decent underlayer for the head.​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> An old doodleView attachment 32897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black/ purple/ red violet background would make for a much better painting than the baby blue background, than you would have complimentary red & green + complimentary purple & yellow.
> 
> The bright baby blue is very distracting, but it makes for a decent underlayer for the head.​
Click to expand...

 You are a real sick person looking for attention...


----------



## Toro

Nice paintings, pbel.


----------



## pbel

Painted this as a Halloween gag years ago on a gory night...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

The bottom half of the painting is very disorganized, one wonders if they are looking at rooftops, or at boats on the water.  The telephone lines are strangely painted, and the perspective of everything could be improved.   One can also see to the right of the main building something that appears to have been covered up.​


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> The bottom half of the painting is very disorganized, one wonders if they are looking at rooftops, or at boats on the water.  The telephone lines are strangely painted, and the perspective of everything could be improved.   One can also see to the right of the main building something that appears to have been covered up.​


You are one sick troll, keep posting and expose your disorganized insanity and clear stupidity!


----------



## pbel

Had to add this:


----------



## HenryBHough

When I was young and thought I had all the time in the world....

St. Martin-in-the-fields


----------



## pbel

HenryBHough said:


> View attachment 33252 When I was young and thought I had all the time in the world....
> 
> St. Martin-in-the-fields


Beautiful and greatly rendered...Wish I had the patience! Thanks...


----------



## HenryBHough

Skellbridge

Watercolour is so much faster than oil but, for me, more of an impression than a reality so not a favourite.


----------



## pbel

Happy Halloween !!!


----------



## pbel

pbel said:


> Happy HalloweenView attachment 33493 !!!


Kissing twin ballerinas...


----------



## Katzndogz

Very nice job on the skirts!


----------



## pbel

My Sushi Chef...


----------



## Mr. H.

pbel said:


> View attachment 34754 My Sushi Chef...


That's a good'n. 

But how can he make sushi if he's standing still for a portrait?


----------



## pbel

Wish I was Sailing...


----------



## pbel

Happy Holidays...36X48


----------



## pbel

Daughter Alice wins a 6 mile ocean race with her crew with 60 entries!


----------



## pbel

a real oldie 36X48


----------



## pbel

After Velasquez..


----------



## HenryBHough

Beautiful day today; we took a hike to an old cabin 3 miles off the road.  The bears are awake early, hence the gun.  Light was too good to waste; found a cardboard box somebody had brought for fire-starter and a couple of pieces of charred wood and had to work fast.....


----------



## pbel

HenryBHough said:


> Beautiful day today; we took a hike to an old cabin 3 miles off the road.  The bears are awake early, hence the gun.  Light was too good to waste; found a cardboard box somebody had brought for fire-starter and a couple of pieces of charred wood and had to work fast.....
> 
> View attachment 38201​


You have a great talent!


----------



## Coyote

Henry, that is really nice!


----------



## Coyote

pbel said:


> After Velasquez..View attachment 38196



Pbel, that is lovely - is that pastels you used?


----------



## pbel

Coyote said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Velasquez..View attachment 38196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pbel, that is lovely - is that pastels you used?
Click to expand...

Oils using only three colors along white and black as a study during portrait lessons.


----------



## Coyote

It's very striking - and cool to see your progression in art on this thread


----------



## toastman

Pbel, can I make a request for a painting?


----------



## pbel

His New 

 Sister


----------



## Mr. H.

Stay the course. Be true to yourself. Paint from your heart.


----------



## pbel

Anna's Deck...


----------



## GHook93

pbel said:


> Anna's Deck...View attachment 47524



Being objective here: Your paintings would be good for a high school painting contest, but as for being a professional, they truly suck. Just saying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbel

GHook93 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anna's Deck...View attachment 47524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being objective here: Your paintings would be good for a high school painting contest, but as for being a professional, they truly suck. Just saying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Why thank you GayHook, are you still watching Israeli Bomber home movies killing Palestinian children in Gaza while having gay sex?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​


----------



## GHook93

pbel said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anna's Deck...View attachment 47524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being objective here: Your paintings would be good for a high school painting contest, but as for being a professional, they truly suck. Just saying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why thank you GayHook, are you still watching Israeli Bomber home movies killing Palestinian children in Gaza while having gay sex?
Click to expand...

I was giving you an objective view. Again in all honesty your artwork would be perfect for a highschool art contest. You might take 3rd. However, your work isn't anywhere good enough to make a career out of it. That is an honest assessment, which you were fishing for. No reason to get personal. You better get used to criticism because the poor craftsmanship of you work is going to draw a lot more criticism than praise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​


Sin


Goddess_Ashtara said:


> You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​


Dear GoddessAssHole, its not criticisms that bothers me as an armature artist, its the tone that pieces of shit like you and Gay Hook who have constantly attacked rather than teach...If you have any authority to teach me anything show us with your talent as the professional artist that you claim to be...

But you will not because you are a satanic piece of crap...


----------



## GHook93

pbel said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​
> 
> 
> 
> Sin
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear GoddessAssHole, its not criticisms that bothers me as an armature artist, its the tone that pieces of shit like you and Gay Hook who have constantly attacked rather than teach...If you have any authority to teach me anything show us with your talent as the professional artist that you claim to be...
> 
> But you will not because you are a satanic piece of crap...
Click to expand...

I am not and artist and never claimed to be. Apparently you aren't either and that is all I was letting you know. Your a little thin skinned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbel

GHook93 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​
> 
> 
> 
> Sin
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear GoddessAssHole, its not criticisms that bothers me as an armature artist, its the tone that pieces of shit like you and Gay Hook who have constantly attacked rather than teach...If you have any authority to teach me anything show us with your talent as the professional artist that you claim to be...
> 
> But you will not because you are a satanic piece of crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not and artist and never claimed to be. Apparently you aren't either and that is all I was letting you know. Your a little thin skinned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Agreed you are not an artist just a Right wing Zionist baby killer who has brought our discussions from the Israeli Palestinian thread here to troll..

You're dismissed little maggot...


----------



## GHook93

pbel said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​
> 
> 
> 
> Sin
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear GoddessAssHole, its not criticisms that bothers me as an armature artist, its the tone that pieces of shit like you and Gay Hook who have constantly attacked rather than teach...If you have any authority to teach me anything show us with your talent as the professional artist that you claim to be...
> 
> But you will not because you are a satanic piece of crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not and artist and never claimed to be. Apparently you aren't either and that is all I was letting you know. Your a little thin skinned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed you are not an artist just a Right wing Zionist baby killer who has brought our discussions from the Israeli Palestinian thread here to troll..
> 
> You're dismissed little maggot...
Click to expand...

I never mentioned I/P situation in this thread and have recently stayed away from those thread altogether.

This thread is about your art and I commented on it. I stayed on point you didn't. You started this thread to talk about your work. Regardless of what I think of you, I spoke objectively about your art. I think you would make a great amateur artist (like my grandma), but your work is no where near the quality of a professional artist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

God, you guys are so mean.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​
> 
> 
> 
> Sin
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should not react that way to criticism.  It limits your ability to grow and evolve as an artist...​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear GoddessAssHole, its not criticisms that bothers me as an armature artist, its the tone that pieces of shit like you and Gay Hook who have constantly attacked rather than teach...If you have any authority to teach me anything show us with your talent as the professional artist that you claim to be...
> 
> But you will not because you are a satanic piece of crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not and artist and never claimed to be. Apparently you aren't either and that is all I was letting you know. Your a little thin skinned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Well, if you aren't an artist, what kind of background do you have to critique art?  TBH, I've seen some art that looks much less professional for sale.    Ever see some of the abstract art that's out there?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

pbel said:


> Anna's Deck...View attachment 47524


 I like it


----------



## HenryBHough

Bit of an experiment inspired by a couple of threads on this board:





For Sale: Stone Cold Womb, Slightly Used. ​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

​


----------



## ChrisL

I think "art" is in the eye of the beholder.  I've seen some of the stuff that passes as "art" out there.  Comparatively, Pbel's stuff is not so bad.    Hell, she can paint a heck of lot better than I could ever hope to.  Mine would look like 3rd grade stick figures and stuff.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> I think "art" is in the eye of the beholder.  I've seen some of the stuff that passes as "art" out there.  Comparatively, Pbel's stuff is not so bad.    Hell, she can paint a heck of lot better than I could ever hope to.  Mine would look like 3rd grade stick figures and stuff.


My grandmother can paint a heck of a lot better than me, but that doesn't me she is a professional.

Pbel art is not bad for an amateur, but no where never a professional level


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbel

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ​


There you have it folks: GoddessAssHole showing just how nasty she can be to honor her love of Satanic duty to mock a painting I did for a little girl that lost her dog Murphy to cancer...Karma is a bitch, may the gods be just...


----------



## GHook93

Ok I am being very unfair. I don't like your rabid antisemitic views so I saw a chance to tear you down.

Here is the honest truth: You have a lot of talent and your work is of high quality. Despite what I think of you as a person (or USMB poster), I will humbly admit your art work is very good. I think you should go with your dream and I say this in all honestly I wish you luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbel

GHook93 said:


> Ok I am being very unfair. I don't like your rabid antisemitic views so I saw a chance to tear you down.
> 
> Here is the honest truth: You have a lot of talent and your work is of high quality. Despite what I think of you as a person (or USMB poster), I will humbly admit your art work is very good. I think you should go with your dream and I say this in all honestly I wish you luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your honesty, I admit I am very unhappy with the Right Wing Regime that mocks the peace process for a two-state solution...

But these discussions don't belong on this thread.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

LMAO​


----------



## GHook93

pbel said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I am being very unfair. I don't like your rabid antisemitic views so I saw a chance to tear you down.
> 
> Here is the honest truth: You have a lot of talent and your work is of high quality. Despite what I think of you as a person (or USMB poster), I will humbly admit your art work is very good. I think you should go with your dream and I say this in all honestly I wish you luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your honesty, I admit I am very unhappy with the Right Wing Regime that mocks the peace process for a two-state solution...
> 
> But these discussions don't belong on this thread.
Click to expand...


There is a reason I try to stay away from those threads now-a-days. Most people, including myself, have too strong of opinions on the subject and it get too nasty.

USMB is a better place when you remain civil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbel

HenryBHough said:


> Bit of an experiment inspired by a couple of threads on this board:
> 
> View attachment 47721
> 
> For Sale: Stone Cold Womb, Slightly Used. ​


Nice job Henry, especially like the sheen black areas...Is this a breast plate for Goddess Ashtara the Satanic worshiper?

I see Ashtara the Satanic poison pen.


----------

